
White House launches climate data project, calls on data innovators - czr80
http://gigaom.com/2014/03/19/white-house-launches-climate-data-project-calls-on-data-innovators/
======
moron4hire
I would respectfully suggest that we don't need data _innovation_ , we need
data _adoption_. There are some really great methods and software for managing
data out there already. We just need to get people to use them, rather than
throwing $20/hr programmers at the problem.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Ok does that mean cheap programmers? Or expensive ones? My consulting rate
(when I was a consultant) was $120/hr.

~~~
moron4hire
cheap

